
OpenShift by Red Hat - grigy
http://openshift.redhat.com/
======
jyap
So I need to warch some YouTube deployment videos or sign up to know how this
actually works? And costs? Beyond the cute graphics on the home page it gets
very confusing regarding what differentiates this from the competition.

EDIT: OK, I found more answers here: <https://www.redhat.com/openshift/faq>

------
rickette
Why all the hatred towards OpenShift? It's just another PaaS solution and
primarily a competitor to VMWare's CloudFoundry. Personally I welcome
competition in this area.

------
ijroth
It's true that we're intent on serving enterprise customers, but we realize
that many developers working on enterprise apps start out with personal
project or small department projects and want as much innovation as they can
have as long as we can stand behind it. The issue with many platforms is that
the vendor doesn't have the long-term ability to stand behind the APIs and
offer support. That's important when you get sick of debugging your own
platform and you want to debug your app instead.

Power is intended to be a hosted version of the Aeolus capability: configure,
update and migrate VMs across different clouds on-prem and off-prem.

We do support Java EE, and we're the only ones to do so right now. Check out
the new Java development model called CDI which is part of EE 6 and is a
radical simplification for Java while still providing access to nice things
like transactions.

Finally, yes you could stand up your own JBoss on EC2, but then you'd have to
patch it, back it up, configure all the systems management and load balancing
and networking and keep that all up to date, etc. The lovely thing about
whichever PaaS you choose is that we do all of that for you.

Issac (from Red Hat)

------
bryanwb
I don't understand why they are working on OpenShift/Aeolus Project rather
than joining Openstack

~~~
rwmj
Because we are working on OpenStack [1] and the three projects you mentioned
in your posting are all completely different things.

OpenShift: a PaaS service which runs on EC2

Aeolus: a graphical tool for managing VMs across different clouds (eg. manage
and migrate your VMs across EC2 + OpenStack + vCloud)

OpenStack: basically an open source version of EC2 (not precisely, but that's
roughly the aim).

[1]
[https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Getting_started_with_OpenStac...](https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Getting_started_with_OpenStack_Nova)

------
mhd
Wow, that's some bad layout. The content section is narrow enough, but at
least for me I have to make my browser window pretty wide so that it's all
visible (OS X, Safari/Chrome/Firefox).

------
jpalomaki
Could be quite interesting if it has solid J2EE support (like Elastic
Beanstalk but with JBoss instead of Tomcat) with message queues and
everything.

~~~
rickette
I like Elastic Beanstalk, especially since it's just EC2 under the hood. You
can still tweak for example Tomcat or Linux settings if you really need to (by
creating a custom Beanstalk AMI).

Concerning message queues and other JEE features. There's nobody preventing
you from deploying an EC2 instance with ActiveMQ or another broker :).

------
schiptsov
So, it is a Heroku clone, but without all its clarity that matters and visual
beauty that sells. ^_^

And Power (can't tell how I hate that stupid primitive branding for idiots by
idiots) is an attempt to be like AWS - disk-image based hosting.

What is really interesting, is that some people have invested money in such
projects _at this time_ , and believes that it will be profitable. ^_^

~~~
kokey
I think Red Hat has an advantage here since they're a vendor that is now
trusted by major corporations. These corporations have difficulty embracing
the cloud because it's managed by someone else and use tools in ways that's
far removed from their standards and expectations. It's good to have more
competition in this space.

------
grigy
I wonder what would be the pricing

------
brndnhy
Bizarre.

